# Sea Scout Sailing



## HoughtonSH25 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey! My team mate and I are looking for a 420 Vanguard to enter into a Sea Scout sailing race. Does anyone know of anyone who would be willing to donate a 420?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

It would help to tell people where you are and when the race is. A boat in Vermont, even if it's free, is not going to help you much if you're in Oregon and the race is this weekend.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I am guessing he is from the UP of Michigan, but you are correct, without a location the request for advice is worthless.


----------



## HoughtonSH25 (Apr 26, 2015)

Absolutely sir! My Ship is from York, Pennslyvania. And the regatta we are attending is in Maryland.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

People in York are not likely to want you trailering their loaned boat to Maryland and back unless they already know you and trust you. The best bet might be to contact the race organizers and see if there are any boats available there. If the race is in Annapolis you might have a chance - especially if it's being held at the US Navy Academy. You may have already tried that. Insurance may be an issue for any boat as well - something else to check.


----------



## HoughtonSH25 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks! I'm looking for a trainer actually. They have boats for the race itself but in order to prepare we need a boat. Plus, our ship currently has no small boats to teach in, so we are looking to hopefully gain a donation or a cheap 420 (I know, sounds impossible) but I've seen it happen.


----------

